# Study options



## Sunny500 (Apr 22, 2018)

At a time I am little bit confused if I dont get 489 here
Will I do my masters in engineering in Canada or Australia?
Which one is good for my future?
Where there are more chances of PR?
I appreciate your valuable thoughts 🙏🏻


----------

